# Just arrived in Abu Dhabi



## tellheidi (Apr 14, 2008)

Only been here 4 days!!! Would like to meet other expats here. Working in finance and have a daughter. Get in touch.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

If you can join us on the 23rd here in Dubai, I think everyone will be glad to have you show up. There is a thread that is stickied at the top of board.


Welcome to the UAE.


----------



## tellheidi (Apr 14, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> If you can join us on the 23rd here in Dubai, I think everyone will be glad to have you show up. There is a thread that is stickied at the top of board.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the UAE.


Been so busy and have not had time to read emails. Missed the date. Shame. Was my birthday 24th. Let me know when next thing is happening. Will get cab down or bus.

Heidi


----------

